# Employment Visa rejected first/second time in Abu Dhabi



## countingsheep (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello,

I've heard of many Lebanese friends (some are girls) who got their employment visas rejected after getting offers with very reputable companies.

Please not that the people I'm talking about have no sign of criminal records or something, and have probably not set foot in the UAE before.

Does anyone know what usually happens after the first/second rejection? Can it work afterwards? Have you heard of Lebanese cases?

Thank you


----------

